

The 1982 Debate Between Christopher Alexander and Peter Eisenman - saeranv
http://www.katarxis3.com/Alexander_Eisenman_Debate.htm

======
evolve2k
Was the event ever filmed? Would love to watch a live recording.

~~~
saeranv
Not that I know of and a google search doesn't turn up anything. It would be
interesting. I've always been curious about the atmosphere - the transcript
hints at some tense moments as the crowd gradually turns against Peter
Eisenman.

